

Am I being tracked? - PCorDie
http://amibeingtracked.com

======
sgdread
Tracking issue highlight on EFF:
[https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/verizon-x-
uidh](https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2014/11/verizon-x-uidh)

------
uptown
Whatever this site concludes - the answer is still yes.

